# 6 week old rats



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay so I am getting my rats in October. They are just babies, and I needed to know if I need to feed them a special sort of "baby" mix of food? I am getting some lab blocks from the breeder, and am going to use the suebees mix also.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

not really

you can offer them pretty much everything the adults will eat

what type of block are you getting?

babies benefit from extra protein, so give them a tiny bit of scrabbled egg or a bit of bland chicken a couple times a week

I have some 4 week old babies here right now that tore into the leg bones with bits of meat left on them just last night. They were able to wrestle it away from the adults they are housed with & then it was tug-o-war between each other.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I am getting blocks from the breeder, I think they are Harlan Teklad... I am not certain though. Okay, I will do that...What about like Newman's Own Chicken dog bisquits? I have some of those but my dog wont eat them and I was thinking I could use that for the ratties.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Rats love biscuts! Great idea! :]


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

:] I thought, well since my dog is a fatty and wont eat anything healthy, (they are organic and dont have all that junk the other dog bisquits have), I should try them with my babies!! Hope its okay for them!


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

Dog Biscutts......sounds like a great idea!


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Amyshizzle said:


> I am getting blocks from the breeder, I think they are Harlan Teklad... I am not certain though. Okay, I will do that...What about like Newman's Own Chicken dog bisquits? I have some of those but my dog wont eat them and I was thinking I could use that for the ratties.


I have both the Harlan #2016 or the Harlan #8664. For the babies, I recommend the #8664. Usually I'll feed this until they are about 4 months old, then switch them over to the #2016.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, Im glad you responded to this. =] I will get what you recommend! lol


----------

